# I HAVE light fir BEARDED DRAGON HIGH IN WATTS AND HIGH IN UVB....good for mj?



## skeet420428 (Feb 24, 2009)

Its 160 W and hot!!! its initially for the dragons with beards but i though maaaaaybe it could be of some use to the plants but i really wasnt sure. 

 definatly keep a good distance from the plants IF i found it useful to the cultivation though. I also have one of those twisty lights that save hella energy. Maybe theyre CFLS or somethin i dunno. Do those work for any of the marijuana grow stages?

                                      (Currently in veg state)



skeet


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 24, 2009)

That light you have puts off a lot of heat and is full spectrum. You would be better off getting something tailored to growing plants, That bulb is to provide heat for the reptile, also to replicate the sun so that they can utilize the calcium and minerals they take in.  I used to work for a herpitologist, if you post a picture I could tell you a lot more about it, but regardless it is not ideal. Those "twisty lights" are CFL's or Compact fluorescent lamp, depending on the wattage and the spectrum they are used.


----------



## skeet420428 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah dude id post a pic but i really just can't. its powersun brand with a crazy lookin beardie on it but yeah i figured it wasnt anything useful but just thought id ask.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 24, 2009)

there have been studies I have read where added UVB light during flowering can increase potency.... However as a MAIN light... NO...  

there was a guy on here a lil while back that was experimenting with the UVB in his grow seeing if it added potency.... However he has not been seen in a while......  I guess he is still high from his last harvest.. Maybe the UVB worked heh.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried on my last 2 grows. I'm using hps, but added a 40w uvb cfl. Didn't do diddly. Another urban myth.


----------



## skeet420428 (Feb 25, 2009)

got it


----------



## blunt4me420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i got another question to add during the day im going to put the plant by the window for light 
but i have a reptile 75 watt heat bulb could i use that at night or is it not gonna do ****


----------

